# New Zealand Firm Introduces Wireless Electric Car Charging System



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

System uses inductive energy transfer for hands-free recharging of both automobiles and large transit vehicles.

More...


----------



## RupertWild (Nov 20, 2009)

The old sonicare toothbrushes used the same thing. I think the Phaeton factory equipment all runs on this system. 

I've heard it's a lot safer, and of course you can't trust people to wipe their own arses, so the hassle free aspect is great. I've also heard that conductive rather than inductive is a more efficient way to move the energy from the grid to the charging system and then batteries. I'm not sure what the loss is, but it's to be considered.

Good on the kiwi's though.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello. Didn't the EV1 had one? Maybe the first commercial "drive over" system. Charging while moving? Right, possible, but is it cost effective? Digging up roads to install huge and expensive coils is not very practical. If you need, say, 4 hours to charge a car and you're traveling at 55 MPH, then it's 220 miles of road charging system. This assumes you will be on that road for 4 hours and your vehicle uses much less energy than what you get during charging.

That charge-while-you-move claim is not nearly as good as my idea of charging cars using a satellite mounted laser gun. Imagine, the satellite locks on your GPS enabled car and fires a high powered laser that charges your batteries anywhere you go! It also doubles as a moving tanning bed! Wow! If only Billy Mays were alive..

Overall, I'm getting a slight tingle from my skeptical sense on this product announcement. 

JR


----------

